# Cabinet smoker questions.



## dmblackwood (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been looking for ideas on a new vertical smoker and I came across the filing cabinet idea. Well I picked up a 2 door hinged filing cabinet, my question is on the finish thats on it. It has a rough texture to it and it doesn't feel like paint. Does anyone know what kinda finish they put on these and should it be grinded off. Last thing I need is lead poising... Heres a picture if that helps. 
Thanks 
Darren


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 27, 2009)

Not sure on the finish. Does it have a wrinkled look to it? If so, than it may be wrinkle paint. If not, sand it a bit and see what it look like. Or make a nice fire in it and burn it all away. It could also be a paint that has a very rough finish called Zolatone. Its an industrial heavy traffic paint that almost feels like a sandy texture.


----------



## dmblackwood (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info meat hunter. I actually got a lead tester from lowes and the paint wasnt lead based. But I still decided to strip it down. 

I have another question. I was going to buy stainless steel from the walls and doors, but its expensive. Has anyone seen or know if a smoker could be made out of diamond plate. I have quite a bit of that around that I could use. I figured its a thicker steel and it should be durable for the heat just as well.

I am looking forward to reading everyones opinions and ideas.

thanks 
darren


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually, you would be better off going with the diamond plate for the reason that it is thicker, thus hold and help maintain your temps. I used diamond plate on the bottom of my reverse flow. Stainless is nice, but the cost cannot be justified unless its almost free. Have your removed the paint yet? If not, maybe try one of the automotive paint removers that come in a spray can. Any auto parts store carries it and it works like a champs. Spray it on, wait till it bubbles the paint, use a putty knife to scrape it off. Its also the same thing as graffiti remover that you find in stores like Lowes, Home Depot ect.


----------



## dmblackwood (Jul 28, 2009)

I started to strip it yesterday with a grinder but it was to hot after a while. Working outside in 105 temps was not good. Anyways I did not think of auto paint remover.
The more I thought about the diamond plate, it just seemed more sense to use it.
Well off to the auto store, lowes and the metal yard. Todays agenda finish the paint removal and have the firebox complete. It's going to be a long day. And do this while I smoke some chicken tonight for dinner.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 28, 2009)

You could also have a shop that does sandblasting blast it off.


----------



## mgnorcal (Jul 29, 2009)

What kind of fuel do you plan to use?
Will the heat source be off-set or contained within the cabinet?

This will determine how your money/resources will be best used.
Keep in mind that the best insulator is insulation, not metal, not even thick metal.


----------



## dmblackwood (Jul 29, 2009)

I will using lump charcoal and usually chucks of cherry or apple woods as my fuel. The fire is going to be contained in the cabinet.


----------

